# hoping to move to Cyprus



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Teresa here.... In total we are Teresa ,Garry our two sons a very large dog and an old battered cat ! 
We were thinking of retiring here but thought 'Why wait ?'  
So looking to make the move if it's possible next year !!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi welcome to you both.
Please feel free to ask all the questions you want in the discussion forum and the members will try to answer as honestly as we can.

Teresa you say you have 2 boys so presumably that means you are a younger family and not retiring here? Have you looked at the prospect of jobs here or do you have a jobs to come to or an online business?


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Veronica ,
Yes you've guessed correctly we're youngish ... late forties ,our sons are 11 and 8 years old. 
We don't have jobs but we were planning to live off rental income from property in UK.
I was saving a very important question for the forum about exactly what is deemed to be ' Reasonable means for living without working ' , ie just how much money would you need in your bank account and how much proven income would be necessary to stay..... All I can find is yellow slip cat F for NON EU residents ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

TeresaT said:


> Hi Veronica ,
> Yes you've guessed correctly we're youngish ... late forties ,our sons are 11 and 8 years old.
> We don't have jobs but we were planning to live off rental income from property in UK.
> I was saving a very important question for the forum about exactly what is deemed to be ' Reasonable means for living without working ' , ie just how much money would you need in your bank account and how much proven income would be necessary to stay..... All I can find is yellow slip cat F for NON EU residents ?


Hi!

Category F does not exsit anymore.

We have a registered income of 890 € per month as self employed. That was enough for 2 persons. That is of course not enough but we also live on other sources but they never asked for any of that. 

In your case you should contact a immigration laywer here and ask

Remember that schooling here is very expensive

Anders


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Ooooo that's fab news, my eyes are red raw from googling it ,thank you &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Theresa the amount they expect you to have and the amount that is actually a livable amount are not the same thing.
Your boys are too old to integrate successfully into state education so you would be looking at around 10k for each for them per annum for private schooling.
That should weigh very heavily in your calculations as to whether the move is at all feasible until your sons have left school.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

By the way I have given you your own thread to take questions out of the intro thread. I think there may be a lot you will want to ask.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

TeresaT said:


> Ooooo that's fab news, my eyes are red raw from googling it ,thank you ��


There is a lot of old info, especially on government sites


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you Veronica ,we completely agree with you.... it's a huge ask to move the boys to a new school let alone one abroad where the language is completely different. We have already an appointment booked to view TLC this Oct ,after checking out all suitable school websites in the area. 
We've holidayed in Pegia/Coral Bay for the past 6 years and absolutely love the area. 
If you guys are having a ' Get together' latter part of Oct do let us know, would be great to put faces to the posts I've trawled through  .


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> There is a lot of old info, especially on government sites


Wish I'd known that a week ago .... Hahaha thank you ,you're a star.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Whilst not wishing to be a party pooper....I would think long and hard before committing to a move. Living in Cyprus is not one long holiday, especially if money is tight as many that have made the move over here have found out to their cost. It is a wonderful place to be if your situation fits the conditions here. Being under state retirement age you will have to think about private health insurance, unless you intend to work and register on the social, although work is hard to find and poorly rewarded. On the bright side Rental prices are extreamly low and in the current environment I doubt will change anytime in the future. We have retired early here, but our Children have grown up and luckily we are secure financially.....but there are still draws back to the UK, family especially..we enjoy ourselves but it it is not all roses....Perhaps waiting a few more years will be of greater benefit....time flys...trust me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TeresaT said:


> Hi Veronica ,
> Yes you've guessed correctly we're youngish ... late forties ,our sons are 11 and 8 years old.
> We don't have jobs but we were planning to live off rental income from property in UK.
> I was saving a very important question for the forum about exactly what is deemed to be ' Reasonable means for living without working ' , ie just how much money would you need in your bank account and how much proven income would be necessary to stay..... All I can find is yellow slip cat F for NON EU residents ?


I don't know how many properties you will be drawing rental from but unless you have a large portfolio of properties I am very doubful that you would have anywhere near enough income. Taking into account about €20K per year for your two boys schooling, rent, and general lving expenses I doubt that less than €40k will give you a decent standard of living. We probably spend around 20K per year for two of us and dont have rent to pay as we own our home.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you for your concerns , but worry not . After extensive research, number crunching etc we personally as a family would find the cost of living in Cyprus financially on a par with the UK ( that includes schooling).
You're quite right time does fly,life is short,this is it ,no dress rehearsal etc etc . Hence why wait .? We've done the dreaming for years, our heads are tightly screwed on, our eyes wide open ,our feet are firmly (hopefully not for long) on this ground. 
Anders answered my initial question satisfactorily , without a doubt we will have plenty more that I can't find the answer to independently . 
Fed up of being dreamers ,sitting inside during long grey wet months,wishing of a life abroad. If it doesn't work out we've lost nothing but hopefully had a cracking life adventure and made new friends along the way . 
Let the journey begin !


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Like I said if you have the financial support then life is pretty good out here and yes life is an adventure that should be lived ....


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Thank you for your concerns , but worry not . After extensive research, number crunching etc we personally as a family would find the cost of living in Cyprus financially on a par with the UK ( that includes schooling).
> You're quite right time does fly,life is short,this is it ,no dress rehearsal etc etc . Hence why wait .? We've done the dreaming for years, our heads are tightly screwed on, our eyes wide open ,our feet are firmly (hopefully not for long) on this ground.
> Anders answered my initial question satisfactorily , without a doubt we will have plenty more that I can't find the answer to independently .
> Fed up of being dreamers ,sitting inside during long grey wet months,wishing of a life abroad. If it doesn't work out we've lost nothing but hopefully had a cracking life adventure and made new friends along the way .
> Let the journey begin !


go girl… when I got the date for my state pension my husband suggested retirement to Cyprus. First thing I did was look it up on the map and at that time Syria was being 'in the news'. He had already taken early retirement and so we knew we would have an adequate income. We planned and he did enough research (to drive me mad) and we did it. Been here nearly three years and love it. OK, we don't have school age children but what the hell. Someone said to me recently, 'what don't kill you won't hurt you'. Give it a go, love it or hate it… we had an agreement that if either one of us hated it after a year we would return to UK or move on somewhere else. Best of luck….


----------

